# my pregnancy dreams always come true!



## filipenko32

Hi everyone, 

Everytime I dream vivid dreams in the 2WW I end up being pregnant and this 2WW is no different. Sometimes my dreams predict what's going to happen too so for example I dreamt I was going to miscarry the day before I found out I was going to via a very bad hcg level. 
I can test for a bfp in 6 days and my dreams are relentless and so vivid I wake up and get up for a rest! The last one showed a small building I was in getting absolutely enormous (sign of body changing in the future??) surrounded by water (amniotic fluid??) - I got my interpretations off a dream website on the net. Has this ever happened to anyone else, especially if the dreams always come true? Anyway i'll update this thread in a week to see whether this dream meant my bfp next sat or not! :flower:


----------



## babydust818

When my sister was pregnant she would dream stuff that would come true. Like she had a fish tank with a few fish and a shark. She dreamt they all died at once. It was 2 days later and she was cleaning and she heard the fish sound like they were splashing a lot. She looked and they all were dead. She also dreamt that her friend was preg and come to find out she was. My sister had like psychic ability when she was preg but after it went away.


----------



## RaspberryMini

I'm having lots of memorable dreams at the moment, and sometimes being physical in my sleep! The other night I was dreaming about arguing with someone and was kicking at DH (apparently!)

Hope it's good news for you too :dust: xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi raspberry :wave: did you have these last time you were pregnant too? What were your dreams about i might be able to interpret as i've spent the last 3 days researching!! x :hugs:


----------



## beth30

I too have vivid dreams during the tww when I am actually pregnant. Sometimes I have dreams that come true, and then sometimes I just have really weird dreams that could never be true, but they are so vivid and alive! I don't have dreams like this unless I am pregnant. I hope I have them soon!! Good Luck, I'll be keeping an eye on you!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Beth, can you remember what they were about? I find this topic really interesting and before we started ttc i never dreamt or never really remembered!


----------



## RaspberryMini

Well I dreamt I got a BFP in one dream, then this week I've lost 3 teeth in another dream, then last night Frankie from the X Factor was the father of my baby and I didn't want anything to do with him because he was smoking around me all the time so my hairdresser (who is also my cousin) helped me get rid of him! I was kicking him at one point (I always seem to be a bit aggressive in my dreams, I'm not like it in real life!)

And I hate Frankie! :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

RaspberryMini said:


> Well I dreamt I got a BFP in one dream, then this week I've lost 3 teeth in another dream, then last night Frankie from the X Factor was the father of my baby and I didn't want anything to do with him because he was smoking around me all the time so my hairdresser (who is also my cousin) helped me get rid of him! I was kicking him at one point (I always seem to be a bit aggressive in my dreams, I'm not like it in real life!)
> 
> And I hate Frankie! :wacko:

ha ha :haha: Oh the bfp was right then! I think teeth dreaming means insecurity and pregnancy definitely makes you that! I have dreamt about other men too but I am not like that in real life!!! Also the men were really inappropriate either too old or really ugly and I had to get rid of them too!!! Your dreams were like protecting your unborn baby and they're really common dreams when you're pregnant apparently! I don't think i'm aggressive tho lol! Interesting...


----------



## beth30

Well, I always dream of fish... My granny said dreaming of fish means pregnancy, Sometimes I dream it and it is me, sometimes I dream it and it is a close friend or one of my cousins. I dream of sex, VIVID! It is always good, <LOL!! and with someone I'd least expect it with, let alone be good with!... Death, I dreamed the same dream three times that my dad's friend died... that was last month, I was getting BFP's on so many tests, my period was late 4 days, had all MY classic pregnancy symptoms, but my HCG was 4 when i got it done. ??? Some of the tests I took and got BFP on were 25 mlu and 50 mlu.


----------



## babydust818

I've heard dreaming of fish means pregnancy as well and i truly believe it because of my sister! I have vivid dreams ALL the time. So i can't base it on myself. Good luck to you.


----------

